# my gardner dog



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

her is my gardner bred dog lol.










man this dog is an accident waiting to happen lol , ill be off to do some training tonight if the kids are over there ill get some pics to show you how he is a loose canon might have to wait till sunday though


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait is that Rex??


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yep lol .......


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

looks very furrrrocious!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol nice garden doggie


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

is he down from Frisco? Love his ears


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You mean Garner??? He's cute mang


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> You mean Garner??? He's cute mang


lol yeah its a little inside joke


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

gamer said:


> is he down from Frisco? Love his ears


im surprised you dont know you have taken an interest in him, at least enough to talk about him


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Never seen his ped lol never said he was a loose cannon or wasnt good with kids, yoru info is coming to you wrong. Still like his ears


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

wheezie said:


> im surprised you dont know you have taken an interest in him, at least enough to talk about him


Oh and what can you read PMs now? Interesting very interesting.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ah! I love his ears!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

that there is a nice lookin dog, I love those black mouths and that buck skin


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

no i cant read pm's no mod here can, people talk and i hear things, but thanks for admitting to it lol. do you have any questions about my dog lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for the comments his ears go everywhere, he looks like a short haired sheep dog when he heels lol, they go straight up


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Considering I didnt say that, nor did I really say anything about YOUR dog in particular other then thinking what I did about a video but like I said I was wrong on that video and was told so lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i have seen you make assumptions now about schutzhund many times when you have no experience in that or maybe any form of dog training. What exactly is your experience with the breed? have you done any working events with them? Why do you feel the need to critique or criticize something you know nothing about? 

i don't even know what video you are talking about i have not posted any in quite a while.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

wheezie said:


> i have seen you make assumptions now about schutzhund many times when you have no experience in that or maybe any form of dog training. What exactly is your experience with the breed? have you done any working events with them? Why do you feel the need to critique or criticize something you know nothing about?
> 
> i don't even know what video you are talking about i have not posted any in quite a while.


Nope never did anything other than Conformation and some wp myself. See I dont think apbts should be off leash and that is my right so I dont do any sports that requires them to be off leash that is just my choice. I simply saw a video and asked someone a question in private about the dog and its actions is that a crime now? I learned something new from that private conversation. It wasn't critiquing so much as a question since I have watched a few different videos of apbt in SCH and this one video the dog was acting way different but was told it was fine and the dog was acting fine.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

funny your so into game dogs and you only really do conformation how is that any different than an AKC staff same book different cover if you ask me


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

wheezie said:


> funny your so into game dogs and you only really do conformation how is that any different than an AKC staff same book different cover if you ask me


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Your a funny one Wheezie a real funny one! So your dog is better then all those other game line dogs because he bites a sleeve? :rofl::rofl: Wow I need to let FB know he isnt anything but a AKC staff man since he has only done conformation the last 30 years.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

no my dog works he does not prance around a circle. if a dog is not worked and is bred for the show ring it is a shell of a dog period


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you post his ped?

Thanks


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

wheezie said:


> no my dog works he does not prance around a circle. if a dog is not worked and is bred for the show ring it is a shell of a dog period


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

If a dog is not worked it is a shell of a dog period?? Get over yourself!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

let me rephrase that, if a working breed is not worked but still bred for the show ring generation after generation it is a shell of what it was intended to be


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

gamer said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Your a funny one Wheezie a real funny one! So your dog is better then all those other game line dogs because he bites a sleeve? :rofl::rofl: Wow I need to let FB know he isnt anything but a AKC staff man since he has only done conformation the last 30 years.


what do you call an APBT that has not been tested or worked in anything but bred for generations for the show ring?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

wheezie said:


> what do you call an APBT that has not been tested or worked in anything but bred for generations for the show ring?


Wheezie what is your dog? So because he will bite a sleeve he is somehow proven? What does SCH prove? This is a real question.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you can call my dog whatever you want i call him a working/ sporting dog dog, this copped and pasted straight from my sch web site.

the purpose of Schutzhund is to demonstrate the dog's
intelligence & utility. It also measures the dog's mental stability,
endurance, structural efficiencies, ability to scent, willingness to
work, courage, & trainability

This working dog sport offers an opportunity for dog owners to
train their dog & compete with each other for recognition of both
the handler's ability to train & the dog's ability to perform as
required. It is a sport enjoyed by persons of varied professions,
who join together in a camaraderie born of their common
interest in working with their dogs. Persons of all ages &
conditions of life enjoy Schutzhund as a sport. Often, it is a
family sport. (And if someone doesn’t have a family, in our club
we have become one

im not saying my dog is better than anyone's, i have seen mutts that do quite well in sch. i do believe an APBT must be proven in some sort of working sporting venue to be bred, not just for pretty papers and conformation its no differnt than an am staff


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok fair enough, so wh is wp not included on your list. You did see I plan to do weight pull a bit right?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Im confused.. are you meaning a "garden" like as a joke or dog off of chinaman? Hes cute!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He looks good Wheezie.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> Im confused.. are you meaning a "garden" like as a joke or dog off of chinaman? Hes cute!


Its a joke.

Hes looking great! I just love how he turned out. He was always a great looking pup  Now hes a handsome man.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

oooo okay... so you know chinaman offspring are my FAV.. bloodlines along with Jeep! He looks good and so compact lol


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

rileyroo cute hat on yur dog!lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang, a guy goes to show off his puppy and it turns into sheeeeeesh......

Oh BTW, a pit bull that is show and not worked is the same thing as an *AmStaff* LOL


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good lookin dog you got there Wheezie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY Wayne!!! I love Rex he is turning out to be one AWSOME dog.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

First time Ive seen him, hope it wont be the last. Was just researching on Frisco today ( which made me post the silly Time Machine question) . Never knew you had such a treasure. That's awesome. im new here, hope to see more pics soon! Beautiful fsmily you got.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Dang, a guy goes to show off his puppy and it turns into crap, sheeeeeesh......
> 
> Oh BTW, a pit bull that is show and not worked is the same thing as an *AmStaff* LOL


:clap::clap: Agreed all around.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Dang, a guy goes to show off his puppy and it turns into crap, sheeeeeesh......
> 
> Oh BTW, a pit bull that is show and not worked is the same thing as an *AmStaff* LOL


Yeah, that seems to be common occurrence with a particular I've noticed on other threads too.

I thought you could show apbt's in their own ring class? Amstaff's are the only one's that can be recognized throughout the board? j/c I read that somewhere's awhile ago, can't remember where though


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> Dang, a guy goes to show off his puppy and it turns into sheeeeeesh......


He was posting this not to show off a dog he was being sarcastic :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Back on topic please take your problems to pm's and off the board.


----------

